
Physicist honored for finding new symmetry in space and time - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-physicist-honored-symmetry-space.html
======
aq3cn
Couple of interesting statements from this man.

> "I use physics to generate interesting problems, and then I use mathematics
> to solve those problems," Bender said. "My approach is to understand what's
> going on in the real world—where we live—by studying the complex world,
> which includes the real world as a special case."

> "I started out being interested in experimental science and I was good at
> it, Built a lab in my house, built my ham rig, ran a radio repair business,
> etc. But I think experimental science was too slow for me. I preferred to
> work with pencil and paper at my own pace.

> "Physics is something you ultimately know is right or wrong, and mathematics
> is always right. So that's why physics is tricky, more dangerous,"

